# FS: 3 Temensis Pbass



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought these fella's at IPU a couple weeks ago now. I think I am more interested in downsizing, So up for sale these guys go. They are eating LBW right now. They are small about 2-3inches, great for a grow-out tank. I wouldn't recommend putting with anything bigger then them at the moment or else they will be eaten.

*$50.00 for all 3*

pics available if interested..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

are they too small to be in with the datnoid you sold me?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yea..  umm do u have a spare 33G..thats what I wanted to put them in next..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

no i have a 29 gal but it has 2 breeding pairs of convicts  hence pretty aggrassive situation.. wanted some pbass but I can wait till i find one thats a lil bigger.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh that 29G would be perfect.!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

theres fry in there or it would have worked.. i have a divider between the 2 pairs cuz they attack each other.. theres fry on both sides too


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

still available..


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

can you deliver? unfortunatly us young foke cant drive


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hm..i may be able to. 
where abouts in north van.


----------



## dree (Apr 25, 2010)

haha aww where are you gonna put them? i'm thinking green terror food. j/k


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

nahh discus tank. Discus will be going up for sale but they wouldnt be bothered by PBass. I am in lynn valley


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

and there isnt anyway that I could meet you closer eh? i may be able to meet you at Park Royal sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i will be working tomorrow unfortunatly  Park royal is doable. what do you think about monday?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i will be working on monday. maybe over the weekend. if not do you have any other members that are going to be coming out to your place maybe i could meet them and give them the fish??? just a thought


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Adrian might be coming out this week... i can ask him.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

alright..in no rush..
keep me posted dude!

ben


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for your patience ben 

Just messaged adrian


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> alright..in no rush..
> keep me posted dude!
> 
> ben


Ben i could do it fri 20th or sat 21st.
i'm right on your way to and from work also.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sure no problem man!..
you let me know what day. And ill bring the fish either into work so i can meet you there or come by and see you.


----------

